# Can you guess what it is?



## Dmitri (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Jan 4, 2012)

alien junk?


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 4, 2012)

Not exactly, but a good guess!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL. Is a fern in the mid-late gametophyte stage of development?


----------



## MissFrost (Jan 4, 2012)

Big, hairy germ, with green growth on its back?


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope, and nope!


----------



## Forkie (Jan 4, 2012)

A potato eye?


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 4, 2012)

We have a winner! Well done, Forkie


----------



## baturn (Jan 4, 2012)

Forkie beat me.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 4, 2012)

Yay!     eacesign:


----------



## Frequency (Jan 4, 2012)

My eyes became forkie's eyes when he realized what it is...well nigh impossible!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 4, 2012)

They are quite pretty this close, I discovered. Whowould have guessed!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmm.. I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 4, 2012)

Forkie said:


> A potato eye?


 


Dmitri said:


> We have a winner! Well done, Forkie



I'm not sure I can ever eat a potato again.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope, never eating a potato again.


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 4, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Hmm.. I don't see the resemblance.



hahahaha


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for giving this idea.  I am going to let a potato sits in the sun.


----------



## baturn (Jan 4, 2012)

if you are serious, Schwetty, I think it would work better if the potato was left in the dark.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 5, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> thanks for giving this idea.  I am going to let a potato sits in the sun.



Leaving it in the cupboard will work better, since they are usually underground!


----------

